# PE vs SE in Texas



## someguy (May 28, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm preparing to submit my application to take my licensing exam but I am torn between which exam I should take. I have 2 years of design experience in shallow foundations, precast/prestressed concrete, steel, timber, and masonry structures and extensive experience with wind loading on structures ranging from small to high rise structures. In addition, I have 2.5 years of analysis and retrofit design experience for the oil and gas industry. My analysis experience is in extreme loading (e.g., accidental blast for on and offshore structures) and retrofitting existing structures, or changing the design of structures to be built, that were shown to be inadequate under the loading conditions.

I am looking at signing up at www.ppi2pass.com for their Passing Zone review for the PE exam as well as buying their recommended/required review books:

*-Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam*

*-Practice Problems for the Civil Engineering PE Exam: A Companion to the Civil Engineering Reference Manual*

*-Civil PE Sample Examination*

*-Quick Reference for the Civil Engineering PE Exam*

However, they do not have a Passing Zone review for the SE but they have similar review books. I'm still in the oil and gas industry and don't foresee myself leaving it anytime soon. I know having an SE in this industry isn't required but it is a goal of mine to get in the long run. At the same time, I know that life can lead me into a different direction at any time and having my SE would give me an edge should I need it.

My concern is with the Texas SE there is such a low passing rate that I would hate to take it a second time where as with the PE I'm fairly confident in my ability to pass it the first time. I'm also concerned with my lack of experience in seismic loading (though I have plenty of resources in my office) and deep foundation/retaining wall designs.

If anyone has some suggestions or advice to share on which exam to take I would greatly appreciate it. In addition, if anyone has a recommendation on a review course for the SE I'd greatly appreciate it as well.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## snickerd3 (May 28, 2012)

if you go the SE all you can do is structural work. If you wanted to do anything else at some point you would have to get the PE too


----------



## McEngr (May 28, 2012)

If you don't have the seismic experience or if you haven't had graduate research in vibration theory, then you might want to take the baby steps approach. It sounds like you have excellent experience that would make you a shoe in for the SE Gravity portion. However, the SE Lateral studies on topics that should be second nature to you on the exam. I have more than 6 years of designing on the west coast, and there were still times when I second guessed on a few things.

If you are a smart guy (all of us on here believe we are to some degree), and you study hard, you can pass the SE. Just don't be shocked if you don't pass both on the first try. I have said it before, and I still believe it to be true: no one knows thyself better than thyself. If you feel you are weak in seismic, you had probably spend at least 3 months on nothing but seismic design, accidental torsion, irregularities, and calculating period, etc.


----------



## dakota_79 (May 28, 2012)

I'm of the opinion that anybody who practices exclusively structural should be taking the new 16hr SE exam regardless of your state's current requirements. Right now, that may just be an opinion and an intent, but bear in mind the various state SEA orgs are working vigorously, lobbying the state boards and legislatures, to make that not just the intent but the requirement, and have succeeded with that in several states already. So it's coming down the pike.

Also, my thought when I was in your shoes was that it'd be a lot harder to "learn" 40% of an exam's worth of water resources, transportation, and geotech when I've been doing only structural for 4 years than it would be to fill in the gaps on some structural topics.


----------



## someguy (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far.

snickerd3,

You raise a good point but I didn't properly explain what I meant by life leading me in a different direction. I plan on staying in structural design and analysis. In the oil and gas industry, and in my role of advanced analysis especially, a PE is good to have but an SE is hardly necessary (note, this is to my knowledge and someone else may know better). If I were to get out of the oil and gas industry (which I don't necessarily see myself doing at this stage of my life) and back into conventional building design, a SE would give me an edge in job searching. More importantly, getting my SE is a long term goal of mine, but a license in general is an immediate goal.

McEngr,

Thanks for your input and vote of confidence. You definitely validated my hesitation which is good as it reassures my "gut feeling". I'm starting to study now actually, which is why I'm trying to find a review class that would cover the SE and taking suggestions on studying material. I don't necessarily need a class review if it has something similar to the Passing Zone where weekly reading and problem assignments are given. This helps me have a structured study schedule. At the same time, I am working on my masters (structural and taking a summer class as well) so my study habits are in full swing.

I did consider taking just the gravity in the fall and then just the lateral in the spring. From what I have been told, one can do it this way but I have not verified it yet. Whats your thought on this approach?

Dakota_79,

I agree with your opinion for the most part. However, I believe (and this does some what contradict my desire to take the SE now) that the SE requires more than just 4 years of experience in most cases. There are few job opportunities that could provide experience to match the depth and breadth the SE covers. Obviously though, studying like you've never studied before can provide an equalizer but this approach may not work for everyone. Taking and passing the PE at 4 years can open doors for someone to gain the additional experience needed to successfully pass the SE. This is just my humble opinion.

I think you hit the nail on the head with your comment about having to "learn" 40% of the exam. Though I do have BSCE, I haven't touched anything outside of structural since graduating. Beyond for the PE exam purposes, the time investment I would make to study this material would be a waste since I would mind dump it after the exam. Where as the time I would invest in studying the for the SE would be just that, an investment.

I thank you all for your input as well as being a sound board for me. I'm definitely leaning more toward the SE now if I can find a review class to help guide my studying; schedule and material wise.

Any other input anyone has would still be greatly appreciated!

Mark


----------



## dakota_79 (May 29, 2012)

Not a problem. Good luck in whatever you decide to do.

FWIW, I didn't do any study courses. Just not my most effective style of studying personally, so can't help you out there. I can point you to this post regarding study materials. I basically followed this guy's advice, regiment, and sources.  http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16624&amp;view=findpost&amp;p=6901677

Also, you can split the 16 hr exam, taking only vertical one time and only lateral another time. As one who took both at the same time, I'd definitely recommend splitting them up if you're not under any timeline pressure for getting licensed. See NCEES web site for more info..."Licensure candidates are not required to obtain acceptable results on both 8-hour components of the SE exam during a single exam administration. They can sit for and obtain acceptable results on one component and then sit for and obtain acceptable results on the second component at a later date. However, they must obtain acceptable results on both 8-hour components within a five-year period in order to pass the SE exam." (http://www.ncees.org/Exams/SE_exam.php)


----------



## daedalus34r (May 30, 2012)

So what license is required for you to excel in your career? It sounds like for you the SE is optional, which doesn't make sense if you are doing structural design.

The SE is a beast of a test, the best way to prepare is to first take the PE. It's a much simpler test and easier to study for. It will boost your confidence and get you into the habit of studying regularly and you'll have a good momentum you can continue into your SE preparation.

The only complication is if you've had your 4years under the supervision of a PE or SE. Once those hurdles are cleared, let the test taking begin!


----------

